# ARRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH (Pet peave rant)



## RAdams (Jun 13, 2010)

It drives me absolutely up the stinking wall. Makes me FURIOUS. I get SOOOOOOOOOOOO aggravated I could chew nails and spit razor wire.

I HATE it when someone goes on a thread and posts a reply without reading the whole thread or at least the post they are replying to first.

I have noticed that this tends to happen more on the technical threads than in other places. Someone has a problem, so they post it up, asking for help. Then the discussion starts... People go back and forth thinking of what is a good solution to the problem. The conversation is going excellent, with alot of awesome ideas flying around, solutions for future problems, and everything is wonderful.... 

About that time someone will post up and take the thread totally in reverse. They will add a comment that has already been made, or a question that has already been answered in said thread. This usually would be no big deal, but on here, it usually ends up being a thread killer. 

So I ask this of my fellow IAP members. If you want to add a comment to a technical thread, about some sort of technical situation, PLEASE READ THE ENTIRE THREAD FIRST. Some of the technical threads can get into some serious numbers, as far as post count goes, and it makes it tougher on everyone to have to read through the thread when you read the same comment 2 or more times from different people. Not to mention, It gives a bad impression of you when you don't know exactly what the conversation is about before you comment.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 13, 2010)

What makes ya think anyone who doesn't read a long thread's gonna read your long post. 
































:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
:wink:


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 13, 2010)

Ron,

For those of us who spend our entire day on the site, this is reasonable.  HOWEVER, consider the folks who HAVE A LIFE!!!

Based on your theory, if they see a thread that has, say 20 answers, they will just pass it by figuring SOMEONE has already said what they would contribute.

MEANWHILE, the Original Poster may be interested in what, oh, say Russ Fairfield has to say, EVEN IF Joe Blow has said the same thing, earlier.  

So, get used to repetition.  When a poster asks for opinions, (s)he usually will want to see how often the SAME opinion comes up and FROM WHOM.  This may have a great bearing on the solution the OP chooses to try (first).

As to technical threads.  Your point would be sound if every detail of every technical question was covered in the original post.  USUALLY, this is NOT the case.  The only way to diagnose a problem is to have ALL the pertinent facts.  Which, in most cases, means asking more questions.

So, read what you wish---but allow all to post what THEY wish, whether they read all the previous posts, or not.  

Encourage ALL contributions---not just the ones YOU and I think are inspired, i.e. OURS!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 13, 2010)

nicely said ED.  I give credit to the people who do take the time to answer even if it was said before. I have been on sites where questions gets umpteen views but noone takes the time to answer. I know there are those here that do not like alot of my responses and I have gotten enough emails to that but at least I do try to contribute something because of all we do take away from here is or has value. There are times a question gets asked a couple times within a thread and gets answered slightly different each time and someone walks away with a little bit more info. Remember many are reading but not as many responding. Gee I hope I do not get emails on this too.


----------



## btboone (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes, I like horses too.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 13, 2010)

btboone said:


> Yes, I like horses too.


 

So, are you saying you refuse to beat DEAD ones????

(Narrow minded!!):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

You know, you should ask people to please read the entire thread first! Start a post or something!








:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


(And I'm guilty of doing that. Sometimes I will skim through the posts to see if what I wanted to say was said, and miss that someone said the same thing using different words. If you see that, just reply in the thread, "Yeah, so-and-so already said that you doofus!")


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 13, 2010)

I like the way threads twist and turn. Many times an original post really doesn't cover the whole idea or problem and only when someone pops up with what appears to be "off topic" comments, does the real information start coming out and solutions pouring in.

If you want to rant about something, rant about those members who have nothing to say but copying a post and adding ... "1+" Now THAT is a waste of space!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 13, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> So, are you saying you refuse to beat DEAD ones????
> 
> (Narrow minded!!):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
Some new neighbors down the road have 3 miniature ponies, they look so cool!  I wonder if I could ride one?  I have no idea what their GVWR is, does anyone know?


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> I like the way threads twist and turn. Many times an original post really doesn't cover the whole idea or problem and only when someone pops up with what appears to be "off topic" comments, does the real information start coming out and solutions pouring in.
> 
> If you want to rant about something, rant about those members who have nothing to say but copying a post and adding ... "1+" Now THAT is a waste of space!




+1



:tongue::tongue::tongue:



Do these things really bother you guys that much? Why? A few bytes of space in the database are no big deal. Is it too hard to scroll by? 

I'm just curious because these things don't bother me at all, I'm really not trying to start something. I just don't get it. Kind of how my wife says she hates Facebook, but is CONSTANTLY posting crap there. I just don't get it.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 13, 2010)

To your point, George:

I recall recently responding to a "Why can't I turn plastic".  After numerous entries, SOMEONE deduced he was using a metal lathe.

Nothing wrong with that, but it would have been useful information in the original description of the problem!!!

Details!!!!!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 13, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I just knew that was coming! :biggrin:

Actually things like that don't bother me, hince the smilie.  I guess about the only thing that annoys me are the annimated icons that distract me from reading the content of the posts.  But.... there is only one that I know of so it's not a big deal. :tongue:


----------



## B727phixer (Jun 13, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> I just knew that was coming! :biggrin:
> 
> Actually things like that don't bother me, hince the smilie.  I guess about the only thing that annoys me are the annimated icons that distract me from reading the content of the posts.  But.... there is only one that I know of so it's not a big deal. :tongue:



Do you recall which one it was???:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 13, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> To your point, George:
> 
> I recall recently responding to a "Why can't I turn plastic". After numerous entries, SOMEONE deduced he was using a metal lathe.
> 
> ...


 
Exactly, Actually there is a thread going on right now that I think a few key elements were left out at the beginning and only after a dozen or two posts are some issues surfacing.

7.3 times out of 10, when someone posts about a problem they look at EVERYTHING but themselves as being the culprit.  That's why I like people like jttheclockman who aren't afraid to step up and say... "it's probably just operator error"!

Do you think if a grown horse is 1 HP that those little mimiature jobss are probably 1/2 or even 1/3 HP?


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 13, 2010)

1TJTurner said:


> Do you recall which one it was???:biggrin::biggrin:


 

Too funny!   I either have a bad memory or just mis-counted, there are two.... in one post making three annoying "THINGS":biggrin:  

Surely there aren't more!  How annoying could four be?


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 13, 2010)

OK,
Yes, I was a talented horse trainer in my youth, so here is the DEFINITIVE answer.

They are ONE PONY power, if they are 14 hands.
From there, each hand reduced, reduces by 10% of a pony power.

All-in-all they are only good for pulling small-wheeled vehicles.

So George,

GET OFF THEIR BACKS!!!!​


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 13, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> OK,
> Yes, I was a talented horse trainer in my youth, so here is the DEFINITIVE answer.
> 
> They are ONE PONY power, if they are 14 hands.
> ...


 
14 hands..... WOW, I'd like to see those suckers gallop, I bet they could throw up some dust!

Around here, most only have 4 hands (or hooves) so I guess they would be way under powered.


----------



## pensmyth (Jun 13, 2010)

Ron, A little tense? How's the not smoking going.........


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 13, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> Do these things really bother you guys that much? Why?



Only when I'm all out of bran


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey TEXANS!!!!!

*TEXatDurango 
don't know how to
measure 
a HORSE!!!*

Sorry, you'll be out of Texas soon!!


(edited, thanks!!!)​


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 13, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Hey TEXANS!!!!!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
                                                     (edited, Anytime!!!) 

Nevermind :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jun 13, 2010)

I forgot what this thread was about. Do I have to read it over???


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't want to pee in the pool, but I mostly agree with Ron. I understand that in technical threads there will be rabbit trails and some even necessary. I have also read threads where someone makes a dramatic point and poses a question and 4 posts later the same point is made and the same question is asked when the question was also answered a few posts previous. I don't mind the 1+ answer, it is good to see how many people do things what way. The answer I don't like is "Check the library" and no link is posted. I once saw that answer and I still couldn't find anything. My personal rule is if I'm going to post I read all threads so I can respond intelligently. Also the only thing I know about horses is that the leather makes nice dress gloves.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 13, 2010)

greenmtnguy said:


> I forgot what this thread was about. Do I have to read it over???



Nah just go ahead and post something totally irrelevant to the OP.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 13, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Nah just go ahead and post something totally irrelevant to the OP.



Only if it is about horses:biggrin:


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't want to pee in the pool........now thats funny......


----------



## ElMostro (Jun 13, 2010)

I think that the white paper towels are better than the blue shop towels for applying a CA finish.

Eugene


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 13, 2010)

+1 for the white paper towels
but only if you are wearing yellow socks


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 13, 2010)

If I read Ron's post correctly, he is not just ranting about folks answering the question many times but also about people giving info to an unrelated question becasue they did not read the post. Case in point...In a recent thread, Landfill lumber was asking about cracks in URETHANE resin. All of the answers so far are about POLYESTER resin, not urethane resin. There is a huge difference between the 2. Giving an answer relating to PR is not an answer to the original question. No harm, though, as long as the original poster realizes that the answers they are given may not be applicable to the question.


----------



## Oldwagon (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Butch you ever try the Argyle socks?They are great.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thems is my sunday go to meetin socks :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 13, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> If I read Ron's post correctly, he is not ranting about folks answering the question many times but rather people giving info to an unrelated question becasue they did not read the post.  Case in point...In a recent thread, Landfill lumber was asking about cracks in URETHANE resin.  All of the answers so far are about POLYESTER resin, not urethane resin.  There is a huge difference between the 2.  Giving an answer relating to PR is not an answer to the original question.  No harm, though, as long as the original poster realizes that the answers they are given may not be applicable to the question.



The first answer to his question, premised IF this is the same as the "casting resin" we use.....

This was never affirmed or contradicted, so the opportunity was there, no clarification was deemed appropriate or necessary by the OP.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow... This is a funny thread... 

I am going to post several times quoting each post i want to reply to... 


And YES, George, I am bolstering the crap outta my post count!! WOOHOO!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 13, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Wow... This is a funny thread...
> 
> I am going to post several times quoting each post i want to reply to...
> 
> ...


----------



## RAdams (Jun 13, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Ron,
> 
> For those of us who spend our entire day on the site, this is reasonable. HOWEVER, consider the folks who HAVE A LIFE!!!
> 
> ...


 


It's not the clarifying of details that bothers me, In fact that is a vital part of the troubleshooting process. Let me give you a hypathetical situation...

I come on the boards and post a question like "How should i drill this blank?". In the body of the thread i mention that i am simply trying to find the most accurate way to drill an expensive blank so as to have the best shot at good results. Butch follows my post with a detailed answer of how to do it (drill on the lathe he suggests), and why to do it that way. Then several other people post either confirming, or giving alternatives. THEN some goob comes on and says. "Drill on the lathe". 

Or another classic is this: same question, same posts up to Mr. Goob, who then replies "Most penturners use drill bits. Not sure what system you were using before, but i like bits." 

Or Mr. Goob might say: "The best way to get the hole in the blank is to drill it" 




Now if these were jokes, then cool..... hahahaha, sweet answer... Now tell me how to fix my situation for real, Or at least mention that you are joking around and you dont know. Otherwise we are left to read the dumb answer and wonder...

I am down to read that a bunch of people use the same technique. I agree that this information can be helpful. But to key up on a thread, and simply waste bandwidth, especially on a serious technical thread, is silly. 

I am just saying that if you want to give a good answer, that could actually be helpful, you should be aware of as much of the situation as possible.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 13, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> RAdams said:
> 
> 
> > Wow... This is a funny thread...
> ...


----------



## RAdams (Jun 13, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> nicely said ED.  I give credit to the people who do take the time to answer even if it was said before. I have been on sites where questions gets umpteen views but noone takes the time to answer. I know there are those here that do not like alot of my responses and I have gotten enough emails to that but at least I do try to contribute something because of all we do take away from here is or has value. There are times a question gets asked a couple times within a thread and gets answered slightly different each time and someone walks away with a little bit more info. Remember many are reading but not as many responding. Gee I hope I do not get emails on this too.


 



email sent!:biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 13, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> RAdams said:
> 
> 
> > Wow... This is a funny thread...
> ...


----------



## RAdams (Jun 13, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> I like the way threads twist and turn. Many times an original post really doesn't cover the whole idea or problem and only when someone pops up with what appears to be "off topic" comments, does the real information start coming out and solutions pouring in.
> 
> If you want to rant about something, rant about those members who have nothing to say but copying a post and adding ... "1+" Now THAT is a waste of space!


 

I disagree. The +1 posts tell you that more than one person use the same technique. Much better than asking "Will the 100 pound pony hold my 250 pound body off the ground?" in the middle of a thread about rants of stupid posts!


----------



## RAdams (Jun 13, 2010)

pensmyth said:


> Ron, A little tense? How's the not smoking going.........


 



lol... Let me just put it this way...


I keep having the same dreams over and over. One night, I am a teepee, the next night I am a wigwam... I called the doctor and they told me i was two tents and needed to relax!


----------



## thewishman (Jun 13, 2010)

ElMostro said:


> I think that the white paper towels are better than the blue shop towels for applying a CA finish.
> 
> Eugene



That was hilarious!


----------



## thewishman (Jun 13, 2010)

Here is MY favorite (*not*) post:

PM sent.

Does that poster also send an email announcing that a PM was sent, maybe a phone call, too?


----------



## DozerMite (Jun 13, 2010)

So, this ISN'T the A-body forum?

I'm having issues with my Chevelle. My 14 hand pony power has the tube stuck half way in the blank. Should I put the Chevelle on the lathe, or is there another technique? I may need a larger lathe or just send the pony in for some better glue.:biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 13, 2010)

RAdams said:


> I disagree. The +1 posts tell you that more than one person use the same technique. Much better than asking "Will the 100 pound pony hold my 250 pound body off the ground?" in the middle of a thread about rants of stupid posts!



When viewed from the pony's point of view, asking the QUESTION is far SUPERIOR to EXPERIMENTATION!!!

Oh, and 100 pound ponies are "miniatures", which Tex did not stipulate in his hypothesis.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 13, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> When viewed from the pony's point of view, asking the QUESTION is far SUPERIOR to EXPERIMENTATION!!!
> 
> Oh, and 100 pound ponies are "miniatures", which Tex did not stipulate in his hypothesis.


 
Actually , he did .



> Some new neighbors down the road have 3 miniature ponies, they look so cool! I wonder if I could ride one? I have no idea what their GVWR is, does anyone know?


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 13, 2010)

*OMG!!!!*

I must have MISSED a word----

written by TEX!!!!

OHHHHHHhhhhhh   NNNNnnnnooooooo!!!!​


----------



## skiprat (Jun 13, 2010)

I think this thread has become an embarrasment to IAP. Maybe locked or deleted would be good idea.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 13, 2010)

Skippy , Just look who started the thread , need I say more ? :biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

skiprat said:


> I think this thread has become an embarrasment to IAP. Maybe stickied and announced on the home page would be good idea.



Fixed for ya.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 13, 2010)

RAdams said:


> a hypathetical situation...
> 
> I come on the boards and post a question like "How should i drill this blank?". In the body of the thread i mention that i am simply trying to find the most accurate way to drill an expensive blank so as to have the best shot at good results. Butch follows my post with a detailed answer of how to do it (drill on the lathe he suggests), and why to do it that way. Then several other people post either confirming, or giving alternatives. THEN some goob comes on and says. *"Drill on the lathe"*.


 
Ron, in the above example, since one person already gave instructions on drilling on the lathe followed by several others, how different is the goob's response of _"Drill on the lathe"_ any different than someone just saying 1+ ?   Actually, whether he read every post or not, he is simply giving his advice.

In many threads I have read however, I agree with you in that it appears that a poster is just responding to the last or fairly recent post in the thread and didn't even bother to read the original post.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 13, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> 1+




+1


----------



## DennisM (Jun 13, 2010)

I really hate it to Ron, I mean come one, to make a perfect omelet, its three eggs an no milk, no matter what the rest said here..


----------



## pensmyth (Jun 13, 2010)

DennisM said:


> I really hate it to Ron, I mean come one, to make a perfect omelet, its three eggs an no milk, no matter what the rest said here..



But you have to use a left handed whisk!


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

pensmyth said:


> But you have to use a left handed whisk!



Only for extra large eggs. For medium eggs you have to use a right handed whisk. 

Sheesh. Gotta tell you guys everything.


----------



## B727phixer (Jun 13, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> Sheesh. Gotta tell you guys everything.



+1:biggrin:


----------



## jimofsanston (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay I am lost officially. Started with a rant then opion to horses then to ponies then to peeing in a pool. So what are we talking about?


----------



## pentex (Jun 13, 2010)

++1


----------



## titan2 (Jun 13, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> Some new neighbors down the road have 3 miniature ponies, they look so cool! I wonder if I could ride one? I have no idea what their GVWR is, does anyone know?


 
Either kiddies or pulling a buggy/harness. My daughter raises them and other minis....here's her site: http://www.brasstackminis.com/


Barney


----------



## titan2 (Jun 13, 2010)

+2


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 13, 2010)

I like onion bagels!  UMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## titan2 (Jun 13, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> I just knew that was coming! :biggrin:
> 
> Actually things like that don't bother me, hince the smilie. I guess about the only thing that annoys me are the annimated icons that distract me from reading the content of the posts. But.... there is only one that I know of so it's not a big deal. :tongue:


 
Hey.....them fighting words to my kitty!!!!  


Barney


----------



## pensmyth (Jun 13, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> I like onion bagels!  UMMMMMMMMMMMM



Mike, You forgot the cream cheese!


----------



## Nick (Jun 14, 2010)

How do you all think a new prospective member, after viewing this worthless thread, feel about joining this group?


----------



## Grizz (Jun 14, 2010)

I just know that everyone is just waiting on pins and needles to find out what I have to say about this thread.....

"Yep, that'll do it."

:bananen_smilies022:


----------



## D-man (Jun 14, 2010)

Nick said:


> How do you all think a new prospective member, after viewing this worthless thread, feel about joining this group?



Hey I'm new and this is amusing me. I'm sorry Ron, I didn't read this entire thread. I read pages 1 & 2, said forget this, and skipped to page 7.


----------



## pensmyth (Jun 14, 2010)

Nick said:


> How do you all think a new prospective member, after viewing this worthless thread, feel about joining this group?



After seeing that we're a group with a sense of humor to go along with our turning talents they're probably wondering why they didn't join sooner.....


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ponies! I'd didn't know there would be ponies! Can we get little people to race the ponies??? 

We could have the Kentucky Pony Derby...What fun! We could have the race at George's new diggs


----------



## phillywood (Jun 14, 2010)

Ron, Here is my 2 cents. First of all you got indigestion from Daniel your (son in law) joining. Then to make the matters worse you quit smoking, but not sniffing the CA. Now you are very very rigid from working with CA, and therefore, you got digestive problems that can be cured by Activia ( no it's not a new glue or finish for pen turninn). I think after you take the advise and cure those then you need to get off the pony and smell the reality man. First of all, these people are offering their expereinces for free,and believe me some can teach classes and make money at it, but they are spending their time teaching others without any compensation. And, for you to talk; I have seen you throwing cracks that have nothing to do with the OP, so if you you are ranting about this you should be the first one not doing it so, you can set examples. And, laughter at our ages, buddy; is good because you get the endorphines kicking in, which are neccessary. And, no ai ma not going to stand up comedy show to pay for it either.
BTW, In Middle ease they have Arabian ponies that kick you in the ....... before they think of giving you a ride.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 14, 2010)

Nick said:


> How do you all think a new prospective member, after viewing this worthless thread, feel about joining this group?




Well, I would say to that member, "There are 150 threads active in the last 24 hours.  If you don't care for this one, choose a few of the other 149 and contribute there.  To each his own!"

Oh, and most of the people on THIS thread have contributed to others of those 149 as well--we CAN be serious, we just CHOOSE not to be that way ALL THE TIME!!"

I think most prospective new members will understand.

Don't you??


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 14, 2010)

If you want to shoot a minature wooden(eastern cedar) indian off of a minature pony at 100 yards, how low should you aim (assuming there is no wind)?


----------



## RAdams (Jun 14, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Skippy , Just look who started the thread , need I say more ? :biggrin:


 


I started to read from where i left off, but after reading this reply, I can't get it out of my head... So i am going to reply to this post and then read the REST of this thread... 


Either this is a joking jab at me saying that i am the "black sheep" of the site, or it is a serious comment to someone about me being an embarrasment to this site... 

Could you clarify your meaning Butch? 

I personally would like to view it as a joke about me being a bit edgy for forum life. I can't help it... I guess my favorite song really does suit me well. Dennis Leary had it right all along! Afterall, I do like to drive slow in the fast lane!


----------



## RAdams (Jun 14, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> Ron, in the above example, since one person already gave instructions on drilling on the lathe followed by several others, how different is the goob's response of _"Drill on the lathe"_ any different than someone just saying 1+ ?  Actually, whether he read every post or not, he is simply giving his advice.
> 
> In many threads I have read however, I agree with you in that it appears that a poster is just responding to the last or fairly recent post in the thread and didn't even bother to read the original post.


 


You are right. I used a terrible example, but I think you still get the overall point of my starting this thread:biggrin:.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 14, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Ron, Here is my 2 cents. First of all you got indigestion from Daniel your (son in law) joining. Then to make the matters worse you quit smoking, but not sniffing the CA. Now you are very very rigid from working with CA, and therefore, you got digestive problems that can be cured by Activia ( no it's not a new glue or finish for pen turninn). I think after you take the advise and cure those then you need to get off the pony and smell the reality man. First of all, these people are offering their expereinces for free,and believe me some can teach classes and make money at it, but they are spending their time teaching others without any compensation. And, for you to talk; I have seen you throwing cracks that have nothing to do with the OP, so if you you are ranting about this you should be the first one not doing it so, you can set examples. And, laughter at our ages, buddy; is good because you get the endorphines kicking in, which are neccessary. And, no ai ma not going to stand up comedy show to pay for it either.
> BTW, In Middle ease they have Arabian ponies that kick you in the ....... before they think of giving you a ride.


 


Hey, You and my wife make two people that are concerned about how much I poop!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Actually, I am super stoked that my son in law joined IAP. I asked him to join.... No, strike that, I highly suggested he join! He is a dam fine young man, and i am glad he is on here so i can still offer him help when he needs it. 

There may be some validity to the whole smoking thing, and I maybe shouldn't have ever started this thread. I just thought that this was a place where someone could voice an opinion about something. I forgot that my words would be scrutinized for total accuracy... I don't care when someone posts something off topic, or an answer to someone elses question or anything similar. I really wish i could just give you valid examples of what i mean, but that would be a punk move. And punk is a distinct sound, of which, I AM NOT.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 14, 2010)

RAdams said:


> I started to read from where i left off, but after reading this reply, I can't get it out of my head... So i am going to reply to this post and then read the REST of this thread...
> 
> 
> Either this is a joking jab at me saying that i am the "black sheep" of the site, or it is a serious comment to someone about me being an embarrasment to this site...
> ...


 
Totally all in fun Ron , that's why the smilie . You bring a bit of humor to this place and yet still manage to be serious at times , that's a hard balance to obtain . PLEASE don't ever stop .
As to your OP I do understand where you are coming from and totally agree with you , I've been on the short end of that stick , trying to help someone then being beat to death with it by someone who obviously didn't read the whole thread or saw what they wanted to see , not what was there .


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 14, 2010)

RAdams said:


> I started to read from where i left off, but after reading this reply, I can't get it out of my head... So i am going to reply to this post and then read the REST of this thread...
> 
> 
> Either this is a joking jab at me saying that i am the "black sheep" of the site, or it is a serious comment to someone about me being an embarrasment to this site...
> ...


 
Ron......You know Butch! It was a joke.... If Ed is the"original no substance" abuser, I am THE HARSH "no substance" abuser. Sometimes, I'll post a controversial post just to see what (George, Don Ward, Jeff ) and others have to say, JUST BECAUSE I WANT THEIR OPINIONS. I once mentioned yoy as "unsafe in the shop", just to hear what you had to say.

The MAGNIFICANCE of a forum like IAP, is the free flow of ideas! Sometimes, you have to wad through the chaff to get to the wheat! IT IS WORTH IT!

For what it is worth, I always look for your posts, simply because I know that at this station in life, you have a lot of time in the pen shop! I always look forward to what you are doing.... partly because you are out there "walking on the ledge".

I am WORSE than unemployed! I am a 55 year old guy schlepping yachts and boats. I get paid SOLEY on commission! Guess what? Yachts ain't selling.... BUT, I still go to work and look at a store with NO customers. Yes, my ENTIRE livelyhood comes (right now) from pen making. 

I have to be at work, but I want to make pens, talk to people who make pens and have FUN with people who make pens. I. personally,enjoy the fluff!


----------



## RAdams (Jun 14, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Ron......You know Butch! It was a joke.... If Ed is the"original no substance" abuser, I am THE HARSH "no substance" abuser. Sometimes, I'll post a controversial post just to see what (George, Don Ward, Jeff ) and others have to say, JUST BECAUSE I WANT THEIR OPINIONS. I once mentioned yoy as "unsafe in the shop", just to hear what you had to say.
> 
> The MAGNIFICANCE of a forum like IAP, is the free flow of ideas! Sometimes, you have to wad through the chaff to get to the wheat! IT IS WORTH IT!
> 
> ...


 


Well thank ya! My time lately has been divided into other areas of life, so shop time lately is hard to get but i appreciate the sentiment. 

I agree that half the fun of this site is keeping up with the kooks like myself, and Steven and his pet Rat, and so forth. Like i have mentioned before, some of the best fun i have had related to my shop has been from behind the sceens jokes between IAP members. I have shared heartfelt conversations, and sought alot of direction from more than one IAP member, not just about pens, but life in general. 

I am fairly young in the pen turner world, and in life in general i guess, so i am still figuring alot of stuff out as i go. Not just about pens, or turning, but how to be a man. I turn to this site alot for direction because when it all boils down to it, Some people here may think I am a loser dummy with a big mouth, Those same people would go out of their way to lead me down the right path if I asked. 

I didn't start this thread to see how many people think I am a tool.... That would be a pretty lopsided poll i am sure:biggrin:! Like was pointed out, I am guilty of hijacking threads myself, and posting totally off topic, and some other worse crimes against penkind, but you can rest assured, I will read your entire thread when I post to it!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## stolicky (Jun 14, 2010)

For example, I made it through the first page of posts but see that there are 8 pages.  I have to go to work, don't have enough to read, so I'll just post something random here:

Man, I hope these monsoon rains stop so I can go cut my 1' tall grass!

Really though, I tend to agree with a mix of the comments on the first page, except I know nothing about horses...  Participation is great and appreciated, but I agree that right field comments can certainly derail a thread.  I fear its part of the nature or forums though.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 14, 2010)

Ron, we give you crap because we like ya and know you can take it.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 14, 2010)

HOW DID ALL THIS LINT GET IN MY BELLY BUTTON?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 14, 2010)

*SERIOUS (no smilies)*

Since it's been mentioned twice so far in this thread,............. Do some of you folks know you can go into your UserCP and choose to view *40 posts per page*?

Sure beats hitting the "next page" button every few posts.

*NOT SO SERIOUS smile*

And while I'm posting again......... I think some of the wisk comments earlier were TOTALLY out of line! It's not easy being left handed and it's sure as hell not easy using tools and utensils designed for right handed users and the wisk is a perfect example! It took years for me to master using a right handed wisk with my left hand because I LOVE pankakes and those making light of left and right handed wisks should walk a mile in a lefties shoes before making fun of the left handed wisks...... they are good utensils!

I do use both left and right handed wisks however, depending on which side of the equator I'm on, has something to do with the direction tornadoes, typhoons and hurricanes rotate or something!


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Jun 14, 2010)

*You have got to be kidding me?*

<joke mode on:>

 I didn't have time to read through all the pages so I just read the first three posts to formulate my comment.

Here is my comment,

Me thimks y'all need to get a life beyond this forum. You might be surprised by what you find if you open your eyes and take a good look around.



Let's break this one down 5 years on the site, 10,000 posts= too much time on your hands. 

One year and a month on the site, 2,200 + posts= do you ever sleep?


Thus ends the lesson for the day.


<joke mode off>


----------



## RAdams (Jun 14, 2010)

Gin N' Tonic said:


> <joke mode on:>
> 
> I didn't have time to read through all the pages so I just read the first three posts to formulate my comment.
> 
> ...


 


YES... I do sleep....... Once a week or so..:biggrin:


----------



## Padre (Jun 14, 2010)

RAdams said:


> YES... I do sleep....... Once a week or so..:biggrin:



And you turned your post count off!


----------



## Padre (Jun 14, 2010)

Sometimes I wish it was 100



Texatdurango said:


> *SERIOUS (no smilies)*
> 
> Since it's been mentioned twice so far in this thread,............. Do some of you folks know you can go into your UserCP and choose to view *40 posts per page*?
> 
> ...


----------



## Chief Hill (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry no time to read all of this.
Whats going on? What is the problem?


----------



## Daniel (Jun 14, 2010)

I really never thought about it before, So I paid very close attention to just what I do with long threads while reading this one. I first read the whole first page (Well at least most of it) then read the last page, again most of it. Now, after all that if I have managed to formulate a response I would share it. Which would look similar to this post.

I see the rehashing thing sort of like how face to face conversations go. sometimes things need to be chewed more than once for good digestion.

In other cases I know I have started a thread with the intent to get as many repeat posts as possible. some of them I have actually kept a vote from the replies. I do this specifically to get the groups overall #1 opinion. I have done this in regard to selecting a new lathe. making a pen that I wanted the group involved in making. and a few other issues. At the very least, re talking or thinking a point is not necessarily a bad thing. In fact I find this group incredibly in sync in regard to how to get things done. What sort of equipment is recommended and in regard to what works and what does not. Yes there are options but for the most part all options that I see recommended work and work well. In other groups that I visit that have to do with completely unrelated things. comments vary all the way to completely opposites and most are information that needs to be ignored. It has caused me to appreciate how tight knit and well communicated this group is.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Jun 14, 2010)

I will often reply with an answer that I know has already been given. To me it is just a way of adding to the validity of that particular answer....... kind of like a vote.

Perhaps someone has already stated this as I haven't read the entire thread. I don't have that kind of time but I do have a few seconds to give my .02


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 14, 2010)

There's another thing to consider when several folk respond with essentially the same answer.

3 folks may respond with using BLO on the CA finish, but they may write it in three different ways. One of those ways may click with the OP, while the others don't. Plus, there may be detail differences that are important.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 14, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> There's another thing to consider when several folk respond with essentially the same answer.
> 
> 3 folks may respond with using BLO on the CA finish, but they may write it in three different ways. One of those ways may click with the OP, while the others don't. Plus, there may be detail differences that are important.



And this *IS* something that was stated earlier, but I worded it differently! :tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## mick (Jun 14, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> *SERIOUS (no smilies)*
> 
> Since it's been mentioned twice so far in this thread,............. Do some of you folks know you can go into your UserCP and choose to view *40 posts per page*?
> 
> ...


 
Not to mention the expense us lefties have to got through when we hunt and hunt for and finally find a good set of left handed screwdrivers...then pay a premium price for said tools!


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 14, 2010)

mick said:


> Not to mention the expense us lefties have to got through when we hunt and hunt for and finally find a good set of left handed screwdrivers...then pay a premium price for said tools!



I have a left handed stick for sell if the price is right.


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 14, 2010)

That is why it is nice to be ambidextrous. I shoot either arm equally I know that If I was going choose I would shoot lefty but the guns are much more expensive.

By the way horses and ponies are measured in hands (4 inches per hand) up to the shoulder

On  a serious note though....

I understand where Ron is coming from with as random question thrown in I am guilty of not reading all the post before posting and I realized that I posted something nearly identical to a post a few up. The entire thing witha formum is that it will happen especially if you are short on time. I agree that there can be value added to a post by everyone contributing and bringing up valuable insight


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 14, 2010)

Pet Peeve
 
Now if you want another pet peeve and one that will go along those lines try this one out. I hate it when someone asks a question (and this happens on alot of sites) and people take the time to answer (maybe sometimes repeated Ron) and the person who asked this question never responds in any way shape or form. Now no one knows if our help was any value , no one knows if the help was understood and worse no thank you!! I probably have fallen to this at times but I do try to acknowledge the answers or post my findings. At least when asking a question respond in some form or fashion. OK I emptied my email box, I know I am going to get letters


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, John, usually around here enough folks jump in that it becomes a good conversation even if the OP never gets back to us. 

I'm always learning, even from the most unexpected places. Shoot, I probably learn the most from those odd nooks and crannies!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 14, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> Well, John, usually around here enough folks jump in that it becomes a good conversation even if the OP never gets back to us.
> 
> I'm always learning, even from the most unexpected places. Shoot, I probably learn the most from those odd nooks and crannies!


 
Don

I agree and that is why I know I won't stop asking and also adding my 2 cents when I can because alot of times others are helped by questions asked by others. Maybe they are afraid to ask thinking it is too trivial a question or some other reason.  But with that said it is also nice to hear back that there was enough info within that response for the original poster to get what they wanted. For that was the intent of the question in the first place. Just a petpeeve of mine. Others may not find it bothersome but I see this alot on other sites too. Here there are alot of meembers looking in and other sites not as many so when a question is asked it is more direct.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 15, 2010)

mick said:


> Not to mention the expense us lefties have to got through when we hunt and hunt for and finally find a good set of left handed screwdrivers...then pay a premium price for said tools!



Hey, I sell left handed pen blanks and don't even charge extra for them.  Maybe I should start?


----------



## mredburn (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey I think I accidently bought some left handed pen blanks. :biggrin:That has to be the reason my last cigar pen had the longer blank on top. I turned it right to left instead of left to right. Boy am I glad It wasnt me after all. Ill have to get on Ed and dawn to better mark them there funny left handed blanks.:wink:


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 15, 2010)

For you lefties out there, don't fall victim to these so called "left handed" blanks, it's just a way to get more money from you!  All you have to do is chuck a right handed blank up backwards and you are good to go.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 15, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> For you lefties out there, don't fall victim to these so called "left handed" blanks, it's just a way to get more money from you!  All you have to do is chuck a right handed blank up backwards and you are good to go.



Do you have to stand on the opposite side of the lathe?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 15, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> Do you have to stand on the opposite side of the lathe?



No, you need the left handed chuck


----------



## phillywood (Jun 15, 2010)

Gin N' Tonic said:


> <joke mode on:>
> 
> I didn't have time to read through all the pages so I just read the first three posts to formulate my comment.
> 
> ...


 

Do you ever take your own advise?


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 15, 2010)

OK, I read all 102 posts in this thread, and in summary I'd say this:

GO TURN SOMETHING!!!!!!!!


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 15, 2010)

hunter-27 said:


> OK, I read all 102 posts in this thread, and in summary I'd say this:
> 
> GO TURN SOMETHING!!!!!!!!


 

Left or right handed? If left you need yellow socks.:biggrin:


----------



## phillywood (Jun 16, 2010)

Noew, who the heck really read 102 post, Really, really. Like yougot nothing better to do? I think post 101 is right if read all of these post then it's time to go do something. Amen!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 16, 2010)

Before I can turn any pens I have to clean my shop and I'm finding ways to put that off. :biggrin:


----------



## phillywood (Jun 16, 2010)

Ron, I hope you ae happy now by starting this. I think you fianlly got the attention you needed.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 16, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Ron, I hope you ae happy now by starting this. I think you fianlly got the attention you needed.


 


Happy? How is that relavent at all to anything? You make it sound like i started some sort of war or something. You hope I am happy? 

I got a super sweet PM from a member of this site that i REALLY REALLY look up to. It was a PM about this very thread in fact, and he totally agreed with my OP. I won't say this persons name, but he is a highly respected IAP member... So yeah, to me that was pretty cool! And no matter how many people came on here and cracked jokes, I still think this was a valid thread, and stand behind the OP. 

I didn't need this thread to gain attention, in fact that has nothing to do with me starting this thread. I felt like griping about something that bothers me. I did just that, and as usual, it caused a big debate and here we are. 

And believe it or not, some of us actually do read ALL the posts to very very LONG threads, which leads me to the OP..........................................


Imagine reading a highly technical thread about, well, threading. Let's say it is 12 pages long, and 6 of those pages are silly remarks or replies made from people who didn't read the entire thread and are trying to fill in the blanks as they go. Would it not be beneficial to everyone involved to not have to read thru the silliness to get to the meat and potatos? 

On this site, and other similar forums, words can be twisted or mis-read easily. I am not trying to stop people having fun, or asking questions, or trying to help out or anything similar. In fact, I highly doubt anyone will change their posting habits due to my complaint, but complaining about it did make me feel better, So yeah, I guess i am happy about my post!


----------



## RAdams (Jun 16, 2010)

I am confused... Do you agree, or disagree? Here, you said:::




phillywood said:


> Ron, I hope you ae happy now by starting this. I think you fianlly got the attention you needed.


 

Which would lead one to believe that don't like this thread, and believe it was a bad idea for me to post it at all...

But then there is this comment:::





phillywood said:


> Ron, you can tell your wife rub my head for good luck instead of your tommy. but, overall you maybe accepted to the IAP this times.
> 
> Hey, you other guys, give the poor man a break, he took toomuch beating in the *ARRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH (Pet peave rant).* He doesn't deserve this.


 

Which would lead one to believe that you are trying to back me up. Doesn't much matter to me either way, I was just curious...


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 16, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Noew, who the heck really read 102 post, Really, really. Like yougot nothing better to do? I think post 101 is right if read all of these post then it's time to go do something. Amen!


 




who the heck really read 102 post, *I did, from left handed turning and whisking, to yellow socks, to dead horses, big horses, mini horses, mini ponies, measuring horses, etc. etc.*

Really, really *yes*


Like yougot nothing better to do? *maybe I do, maybe I don't--don't judge me, be thorough in your research or move on I guess is how I see it. As I've said before, it is all about choices.*


----------



## phillywood (Jun 16, 2010)

RAdams said:


> I am confused... Do you agree, or disagree? Here, you said:::
> 
> Which would lead one to believe that don't like this thread, and believe it was a bad idea for me to post it at all...
> 
> ...


 
Ron, We all love you here man, I was just joking to get you laugh a little for whatever was bothering you lately, but I think it didn't come across that way and you did get offended a little which was not intended to do so. I do agree with you that sometimes the main subject gets lost in the silly comments and crackups. But, please don't take my joking serious and think that I was trying to get on you for this postings. 
Yougot a valid point and even here some of the posts are valid telling you of their time restraint for reading the entire post. On the other hands, what can you do? they will do what they think is right to do and unless moderators delete it then it's not going to get any better. I am hoping the main point was made by your OP and members try to be more watchful of their posts.
I am with you, and don't take any of jokes seriously.
BTW, you can tell that i read the entire thread too.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 16, 2010)

That is what is really wrong with #102 he is a gin and tonic man, not a Jack Daniels person. Big difference.


----------



## RDH79 (Jun 16, 2010)

hunter-27 said:


> OK, I read all 102 posts in this thread, and in summary I'd say this:
> 
> GO TURN SOMETHING!!!!!!!!



You beat me to it.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 16, 2010)

hunter-27 said:


> OK, I read all 102 posts in this thread, and in summary I'd say this:
> 
> GO TURN SOMETHING!!!!!!!!


 
So, I haven't got my lathe yet, unless doors of heaven open up and one my relative drop one down for me, but since you didn't cspecify what to turn then I am doing my share and turning members interests here,heheheheh.


----------



## Aredee (Jun 16, 2010)

I am new to this forum this is only my second post.  I was ROFL which is a bad thing considering people at work are wondering what kind of bid I am working on?  Anyways it good to know that people can have fun doing what they love to do.  Isn't that the point?


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 16, 2010)

hunter-27;1040551 
[SIZE=7 said:
			
		

> GO TURN SOMETHING!!!!!!!![/SIZE]


 
*Easy for you to say........... some of us don't even have a shop, let alone a lathe to turn a pen on!*  :frown:


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 16, 2010)

You got a kitchen, dontcha? Slap a mini on the table and get busy!


----------



## phillywood (Jun 16, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> *Easy for you to say........... some of us don't even have a shop, let alone a lathe to turn a pen on!* :frown:


 
Amen to that Geaorge.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 16, 2010)

hunter-27 said:


> who the heck really read 102 post, *I did, from left handed turning and whisking, to yellow socks, to dead horses, big horses, mini horses, mini ponies, measuring horses, etc. etc.*
> 
> Really, really *yes*
> 
> ...


 
Landon, CCCCCCCCCCCCaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllmmmmmmmmmmmmm down buddy we are just having fun, you think I haven't read the whole thing, I have. You need to come down to San Antonio, and take avacation and get away form the cold weather. then if I know youare comming I borrow someone's lathe and well turn pens and have Margaritas. Then I may drive you to Geaorge town where GEarge Bush Sr. own the land and mybe you can hunt some deer for our pens (Horns that it is, can't cast the meat)


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm calm, no harm no foul, I should have included this: :biggrin: so as not to have any confusion:wink:.

Landon


----------



## chriselle (Jun 17, 2010)

DozerMite said:


> *I'm having issues with my Chevelle.* My 14 hand pony power has the tube stuck half way in the blank. Should I put the Chevelle on the lathe, or is there another technique? I may need a larger lathe or just send the pony in for some better glue.:biggrin:


 
For a second there I thought I read.....*I have issues with Chriselle.  *Wanna take this outside buddy??:beat-up:


----------



## phillywood (Jun 17, 2010)

hunter-27 said:


> I'm calm, no harm no foul, I should have included this: :biggrin: so as not to have any confusion:wink:.
> 
> Landon


 
You're D-man.:biggrin:arty:


----------

